# Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?



## Bullz (16. Dezember 2016)

*Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Hi,

wollte eigentlich Bereiche aufzählen aber ich wurde nicht fertig. Machen wir es anderes rum. Die einzigen Foren wo es mir noch vorkommt das diese gut besucht sind, sind IT Foren und dort nur die ausgewählten Dauerkandidaten.

Alles andere befindet sich auf Facebook. Von der Wohnung suche bis zum wo man etwas gutes essen kann. Und dort " lebt " es auch. Die User geben Kommentare .. schreiben Listen zusammen wo man in der Stadt gut essen kann. Tinder hat aus FB sogar eine Kontaktbörse gemacht und und und. 

Ich habe viele Foren kommen und gehen sehen und wenn ich z.b als Beispiel anime maiko hernehme. Da waren vor 7 Jahren wirklich noch was los.. und jetzt im Vergleich zu damals. Alles Tod.

Wenn ich so meine Gedanken schweifen lasse bekomme ich irgendwie das Gefühl meine Zeit überlebt zu haben ( 33 J )  und sich die Technologie eben weiterentwickelt hat... was nichts schlechtes sein muss aber ich habe leicht des Gefühl von " Wehmut ".  Ich war nie im IRC Unterwegs ... wahrscheinlich sitzen dort die noch älteren Uralt Dinos und sterben langsam aus wie ihre alten Vorbilder .

Klar gibt es Ausnahmen wie immer im Leben. Regedit und 4chan und dergleichen.

Wie sieht ihr das ? Sehen wir uns alle auf FB irgendwann oder werdet ihr hier solange bleiben bis die Server für immer abgeschalten werden  ?

PS.. was mir noch aufällt .. wenn ich an die jungen Leute denke mit denen ich spreche. Egal obs der junge Cousine ist oder einen jungen Studenten / Studentinnen .. also die Nachkömmling von uns. Was diese kennen sind irgendwelche Youtube / Instatram " Stars " die sich mit ihrem Segment beschäftigen und Facebook / Tinder. Wenn überhaupt kennen sie IT Forum nur weil sie über die google suche mal was hier gefunden haben.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Im FB wirst du mich NIE sehen, ich bleibe hier.  Freunde hab ich im RL, sogar zum anfassen.


----------



## Nazzy (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Nutze kein FB und co  - und solange hier keine nervigen Trolle sind, werde ich auch weiterhin hier bleiben


----------



## Körschgen (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Foren sind die Grundpfeiler der Wissensdatenbank "Internet".

Klar blühen diese im technischen Bereich auf.
Da gibt es ja auch genug zu lernen.

Das was dagegen auf Facebook und co passiert, bleibt alles eher auf sozialer Ebene (allein schon deshalb weil dort zu viele Menschen ohne wirkliches Fachwissen rumwuseln).


----------



## DOcean (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Ich hab folgende irgendwo gelesen, sinngemäß krieg das nicht mehr zusammen...

1. Zeit im Leben
Was neues kommt raus -> Boah geil -> sofort kaufen/mitmachen
2. Zeit im Leben
Was neues kommt raus -> Boah geil -> brauch ich nicht
3. Zeit im Leben
Was neues kommt raus -> Wat soll der Sch****?

Jeder ist wohl im unterschiedlichen Alter in einer dieser drei "Phasen".

Daher glaube ich das weder Foren Tod sind noch das sie das NonPlusUltra sind, sind sind halt nicht mehr neu, daher ist der Zufluss an neuen Leuten begrenzt.

Einige werden untergehen andere werden es überstehen, that's life


----------



## slasher (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Facebook ist mir wirklich zu primitiv, irgendwie lassen die Leute bei der Anmeldung ihr Hirn irgendwo draussen auf dem Regal liegen, bzw. die allermeisten.

Zugegeben, ich war da und habe es verlassen und es nie wieder besucht. Es gab einfach keinen Grund. Genauso geht's mir mit allen anderen Hipster Anbietern, Twitter, Snapchat, Pinterest usw. weiß der Geier wie die alle heißen.
Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin, Info's bekommt man woanders schneller und besser, meiner Meinung.

Und Ja, die meisten Foren sind voller Trolle, und nerven teilweise auch, aber man findet ab und an auch Hilfe 

@DOcean

Ja, ist wirklich so  bis 18, alles muss genutzt werden bis 25 Ja vielleicht, ab 30 muss man nicht mehr alles nutzen ^^ Man Hinterfragt viel mehr


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Foren und Facebook sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge - und keiner von beiden wird der Tod des anderen sein.

Foren sind dafür da, detailliertere Probleme zu diskutieren an einem Ort wo sich für das gesuchte Problem möglichst viele Experten rumtreiben. Schrauber/Mechaniker in Autoforen, Musiker/Spieler/Arrangeure in Musikforen oder Nerds in IT-Foren - letztere sind naturgemäß etwas größer einfach weil die Zielgruppe sich mit der Nutzergruppe deckt^^

Das Fratzenbuch und vergleichbare SocialMedia-Dinger sind dafür da, alltägliche Kleinigkeiten mit bekannten Menschen zu teilen. Wer sich wann mit wem trifft, was Person x so von Y hält und was Z heute Mittag gegessen hat (unglaublich wichtig^^).

Keiner kann den anderen ersetzen - denn wenn du auf Facebook fragst wie du nen 6700K übertaktest oder wie du ne Zündkerze wechselst wirst du allergrößtenteils Schwachsinn als Antworten von Möchtegern-Experten bekommen... und wenn du hier ein Bild hochlädst mit wem du gestern was gegessen hast interessiert das keine Sau und würde abseits der RuKa wohl von uns als Spam gelöscht werden.

[Eigene Meinung incoming]
Persönlich nutze ich gar keine sozialen Medien (ich besitze nicht mal ein Smartphone). Der Mehrwert dieser Plattformen ist mir noch immer nicht klar (ich muss nicht ständig irgendwem irgendwelche Bilder und Infos von mir zeigen die dann auf alle Ewigkeit im Netz rumeiern nur um cool zu sein), wohl aber der Nervfaktor - wenn ständig und überall die Leute an ihren Smartphones kleben und die Priorität wer grade was auf welcher Plattform gepostet hat höher liegt als beispielsweise der Anstand, sein (physisches) Gegenüber nicht in seinem Satz zu unterbrechen weil es grade in der Hosentasche gebrummt hat.


----------



## DOcean (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Keiner kann den anderen ersetzen - denn wenn du auf Facebook fragst wie du nen 6700K übertaktest oder wie du ne Zündkerze wechselst wirst du allergrößtenteils Schwachsinn als Antworten von Möchtegern-Experten bekommen... und wenn du hier ein Bild hochlädst mit wem du gestern was gegessen hast interessiert das keine Sau und würde abseits der RuKa wohl von uns als Spam gelöscht werden.



ja und nein, meist passiert genau das was du schreibst..

Aber es gibt auch auf FB Gruppe (auch geschlossene nur mit Einladung und so) da könntest du sogar gute Hilfe zum Übertakten bekommen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Im FB wirst du mich NIE sehen, ich bleibe hier.  Freunde hab ich im RL, sogar zum anfassen.



Woher kommt der komische Aberglaube, dass Leute ihre Freundschaften vor allem über FB "pflegen" würden? Interessanterweise haben Studien ergeben, dass dies sogar eher bei älteren FB-Usern der Fall ist (die bspw. recht wahllos "befreunden/sich befreunden lassen", während jüngere FB-User größtenteils mit Leuten aus ihrem RL in Kontakt sind. Wie früher eben nach der Schule telefoniert oder per ICQ kommuniziert wurde, wenn man sich nicht persönlich treffen konnte/wollte.

Ansonsten stimme ich der Wahrnehmung zu, dass FB und das Forum zwei paar Schuhe sind. Der PCGH-Auftritt auf FB ist da ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Was sich da zum Teil für - pardon - Deppen tummeln, die weder Ahnung von der Materie noch von grundlegenden Maßstäben des sozialen Umgangs haben, ist unglaublich. Zu drei Vierteln bestehen die Kommentare (die nicht nur jemand anderen verlinken) aus Flamen, rumprollen und sich selbst auf niveaulose Weise über die niveaulosen Kommentare anderer User aufzuregen. Wer sich darüber aufregt, wie es hier bei hitzigen Debatten manchmal zugeht (wohlweislich meide ich das Politik-Unterforum), der sollte vor Besuch der FB-Page lieber ein paar Tranquilizer einnehmen.

Eine interessante Zwischenkategorie sind die Kommentare zu den Featured News. Ein Großteil der FB-Userschaft liest meist nichtmal die Artikel, sondern nur die Überschriften. So weit, so normal für FB-Verhältnisse. Aber bei den Featured  News  findet man in den Kommentaren unter dem Artikel, also auf der Website selbst, nochmal Leute, die nicht regelmäßig/häufig im Forum aktiv sind und ihren Senf dazu geben. Die sind dann sowohl vom Umgang als auch von der Ahnung meist irgendwo zwischen FB und der sich tatsächlich irgendwie als Community verstehenden Forumsbelegschaft.

Grundsätzlich ein ziemlich interessantes Thema, diese Soziologie Sozialer Medien.


----------



## T-Drive (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Woher kommt der komische Aberglaube, ...



Ich bin nicht abergläubisch, Aberglaube bringt Unglück. .......


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ansonsten stimme ich der Wahrnehmung zu, dass FB und das Forum zwei paar Schuhe sind. Der PCGH-Auftritt auf FB ist da ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Was sich da zum Teil für - pardon - Deppen tummeln, die weder Ahnung von der Materie noch von grundlegenden Maßstäben des sozialen Umgangs haben, ist unglaublich. Zu drei Vierteln bestehen die Kommentare (die nicht nur jemand anderen verlinken) aus Flamen, rumprollen und sich selbst auf niveaulose Weise über die niveaulosen Kommentare anderer User aufzuregen. Wer sich darüber aufregt, wie es hier bei hitzigen Debatten manchmal zugeht (wohlweislich meide ich das Politik-Unterforum), der sollte vor Besuch der FB-Page lieber ein paar Tranquilizer einnehmen.



Das Fratzenbuch ist ja auch unmoderiert und die ganzen rumflamenden Pappnasen werden von uns da nicht rausgefegt. Das Forum würde genauso aussehen wenn wir mal ein halbes Jahr verschwinden. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch keinen Chat auf dieser Plattform (was sich öfter mal von Usern gewünscht wird), denn die arten aus Erfahrung regelmäßig unkontrollierbar aus was wir auf "unserer" Plattform nicht dulden können (rechtlich auch nicht dürfen). Wenn das auf FB passiert ist das zunächst nicht unser Problem weil der Plattformbetreiber zuständig ist und nicht wir. Wie ernst FB das so nimmt mit Inhalte ihrer Websites prüfen und reagieren ist ja hinreichend bekannt.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> Wie sieht ihr das ? Sehen wir uns alle auf FB irgendwann oder werdet ihr hier solange bleiben bis die Server für immer abgeschalten werden  ?


Ich bin da recht altmodisch. Freunde und Bekannte die ich im RL kenne, denen brauche ich nichts über solche Plattformen mitteilen. Und allen anderen "Online-Bekannten" habe ich auf solchen Plattformen nichts mitzuteilen. Ich bin nicht so ein "Freunde-Sammler", der auf irgendwelchen Portalen virtuelle "Friends" sammelt, von denen man 95% noch nie im RL gesehen, oder einfach nur nichts mit ihnen zu tun hat.

Auf PCGH zb. bin ich jetzt ca. 13 Jahre angemeldet, also noch zu Zeiten des alten Forums (RIP). Und PCGH/X ist auch mein primärer "Aufenthaltsort" im Internetz, wenngleich ich noch auf anderen Plattformen (und mit anderen Nicks) unterwegs bin. Und ich denke, ja, ich werde hier bleiben, bis irgendjemand endgültig den Stecker von PCGH zieht, oder ich es gesundheitlich nicht mehr kann bzw. sterbe.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts ja auch keinen Chat auf dieser Plattform



Meinst du so einer Art Führer?  
Also einen Führer der post-postfaktischen Zeiten.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Ich bin selber Administrator in 4 verschiedenen Facebook Gruppen. Und nutze Facebook jetzt seit 5 Jahren. Ich bin täglich dort.
Es macht Spaß darüber zu kommunizieren. Außerdem kann man auch RL Kontakte knüpfen.  Ich habe nette Leute aus meiner Nähe kennengelernt. Es gab Gruppentreffen, wir haben eine Kinotruppe mit 8 Mann usw.
Wie hier schon richtig erkannt wurde sind Facebook und "richtige" Internetforen völlig unterschiedlich und haben ihre Vor und Nachteile.  In Foren ist alles geordneter und man kann besser nach was suchen und wieder finden. Diskussionen sind auch übersichtlicher. Dafür sind Foren eher anonymer/unpersönlicher, wobei ich auch darüber schon ein paar Freundschaften schließen konnte. 
Bei Facebook gibt tatsächlich ne Menge Idioten die da MIst posten. Aber es gibt auch  viele vernünftige Menschen. Ich denke schon das die Vorteile überwiegen.
Und in unseren Gruppen mit klar definierten Regeln und zuverlässigen Adminkollegen ist es meistens auch friedlich. Störenfriede welche rumstänkern und Unruhe stiften werden gekickt und gebannt, dann hat sich das schnell erledigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

So lange es Sachen wie Hobbys gibt und wo Menschen etwas lernen und Hilfe brauchen wird es das klassische Forum weiterhin geben. Fratze - Buch und Co sind bestimmt keine Konkurrenz da es dort wohl viel oberflächlicher zugeht und man sich eher mit Banalitäten befasst.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Fratze - Buch und Co sind bestimmt keine Konkurrenz da es dort wohl viel oberflächlicher zugeht und man sich eher mit Banalitäten befasst.


Kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen. Ich glaube diejenigen die hier so negativ über Facebook reden habe es noch nie richtig genutzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich bin da recht altmodisch. Freunde und Bekannte die ich im RL kenne, denen brauche ich nichts über solche Plattformen mitteilen. Und allen anderen "Online-Bekannten" habe ich auf solchen Plattformen nichts mitzuteilen. Ich bin nicht so ein "Freunde-Sammler", der auf irgendwelchen Portalen virtuelle "Friends" sammelt, von denen man 95% noch nie im RL gesehen, oder einfach nur nichts mit ihnen zu tun hat.



Wieder so eine arrogante Unterstellung, sorry. Vielleicht solltest du mal deine "Feindbilder" überarbeiten bzw. reflektieren, ob du nicht nur versuchst, dich damit über andere zu erheben - und dir dabei ins eigene Knie schiesst. Ich nehme einfach mal mich selbst als Beispiel (liegt ja nahe, irgendwie):

Ich bin seit gut 6 Jahren auf Facebook angemeldet. Habe insgesamt ("nur") etwa 160 Facebook-Freunde. Davon sind etwa 70 RL-Kumpels/Freunde (da differenziere ich) aus irgendeiner Phase meines Lebens. Mit manchen davon habe ich auch so noch viel Kontakt, weil sie in der gleichen Stadt oder nahe bei wohnen, man zusammen weg geht, telefoniert oder sich auch anderweitig austauscht. Ich freue mich darüber, wenn diese Leute Bilder von der letzten oder einer lange vergangenen gemeinsamen Aktivität teilen, wenn wir über die Plattform gemeinsame Aktivitäten planen (aktuell: Weihnachtsfeier, mein Umzug, Rogue One gucken), sie irgendeinen tollen oder bescheuerten Nachrichtenartikel, ein Video oder blödes Meme gefunden haben, oder lustige, interessante Begebenheiten aus ihrem Alltag teilen. Im persönlichen Gespräch kann man schlecht mal eben auf einen Link klicken und hat in der Regel auch besseres zu tun 

Mit anderen habe ich sehr viel weniger bis kaum noch Kontakt. Das sind Leute, die ich immer noch sehr gerne mag, aber die entweder woanders in D oder in ganz anderen Teilen der Welt leben mittlerweile. Die man aus alten, sich mittlerweile aufgelösten Freundeskreisen oder ehemaligen Beziehungen (bzw. deren Umfeld) kennt, und bei denen man sich freut, noch irgendwie so ein bisschen was von deren Leben mitzukriegen. Auch wenn man weder Zeit noch Muße noch einen so guten Draht hat, dass man regelmäßig (oder überhaupt) miteinander telefonieren oder unter großem Aufwand treffen organisieren würde.

Dann finden sich in meiner Freundesliste Leute, mit denen ich in meiner Freizeit Zeit verbringe/Zeit verbracht habe und mit denen ich mich gut verstehe, vor allem aber gewisse Interessen teile. Seien es Hobbies, oder auch sonstiges. Ich bin zum Beispiel seit vielen Jahren in verschiedenen Formen politisch und gewerkschaftlich engagiert. Über Facebook erhalte ich von diesen Leuten Veranstaltungshinweise, Input in Form von Artikeln/Statements und die Möglichkeit zum Austausch. Und vielleicht verabredet man sich, dadurch dass man sieht "Person ABC interessiert sich/nimmt Teil an Konzert/Vortrag/Whatever XYZ teil".

Dazu dann noch alte Klassenkameradinnen und -kameraden, Leute aus dem Studium oder ehemalige Arbeitskolleginnen und - kollegen, zu denen man entweder den Draht nicht ganz abbrechen lassen möchte (obwohl man nicht auf dem Level miteinander ist, dass man sich mal eben anruft oder einfach so trifft) oder bei denen man es einfach interessant findet zu sehen, was die so treiben.
Und Leute die man mal so kennengelernt hat über Dritte, also Freunde von Freunden oder so, mit denen man sich mal auf ner Party ganz gut verstanden hat, die man auch vielleicht mal wieder sieht, ich aber genau weiß: mit meinem schlechten Namens- und Gesichtergedächtnis würde ich die Leute bestimmt vergessen (was ihnen Unrecht täte) und habe dann beim nächsten Treffen eine peinliche Situation 

Und genau eine Person aus meiner Freundesliste kenne ich nicht persönlich - aber man teilt Interessen und hat zum Teil die gleichen Freunde, selbst wenn man sich aufgrund Distanz noch nie in Persona begegnet ist.

So, und jetzt mal meine provokative These: wenn du dir nicht vorstellen kannst, dass man FB so nutzt - dann liegt das Problem vermutlich eher auf deiner Seite.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Auf PCGH zb. bin ich jetzt ca. 13 Jahre angemeldet, also noch zu Zeiten des alten Forums (RIP). Und PCGH/X ist auch mein primärer "Aufenthaltsort" im Internetz, wenngleich ich noch auf anderen Plattformen (und mit anderen Nicks) unterwegs bin. Und ich denke, ja, ich werde hier bleiben, bis irgendjemand endgültig den Stecker von PCGH zieht, oder ich es gesundheitlich nicht mehr kann bzw. sterbe.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich bei weitem nicht so lange hier angemeldet bin, gehe ich da voll d'accord!


----------



## INU.ID (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wieder so eine arrogante Unterstellung, sorry. Vielleicht solltest du mal deine "Feindbilder" überarbeiten bzw. reflektieren, ob du nicht nur versuchst, dich damit über andere zu erheben - und dir dabei ins eigene Knie schiesst. Ich nehme einfach mal mich selbst als Beispiel (liegt ja nahe, irgendwie):
> 
> Ich bin seit gut 6 Jahren auf Facebook angemeldet. Habe insgesamt ("nur") etwa ...


Ich habe mit meiner Äußerung doch nicht unterstellt, das alle Facebook so nutzen, wie von mir in einem Nebensatz gezeichnet. Warum ziehst du dir diesen Schuh an?

Die meisten dieser sozialen Netzwerke (manche gibt es mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr, zb. WkW) sind doch öffentliche Netzwerke. Wozu muß ich meine Kontaktpflege öffentlich vollziehen? Ich zb. stehe auch mit RL-Freunden/-Bekannten digital in Kontakt, aber eben nicht öffentlich. Ich nutze zb. WhatsApp/Threema/Skype, und bin in 3 Foren (im nicht öffentlichen Bereich) rein zur Kontaktpflege angemeldet. Ich tausche mich also ganz genau so auf "digitalem Weg" mit Freunden und Bekannten aus wie du. Mit einem Unterschied, es passiert nicht öffentlich. Und es sind sekundäre Medien, die RL-Kontakte lediglich ergänzen.

Und du kannst doch nicht abstreiten, das viele Menschen die sozialen Plattformen als "Ersatz" für etwas echtes nehmen. Ich kenne selbst genug aus dem RL, für die die Anzahl virtueller Freunde eine Maßeinheit ist. Die sich etwas darauf einbilden, wenn ihnen XXXX Menschen folgen, die "wildfremde" nur in irgendwelche Kontaktlisten aufnehmen, damit diese größer und größer werden. Und genau das meinte ich, genau sowas brauche ich nicht. Ich muß mich nicht "zur Schau" stellen, einige meiner Tätigkeiten mit einer ganzen Horde an "Freunden" teilen. Das kann doch jeder machen wie er will, und trotzdem darf ich doch meine Meinung dazu haben und sagen?



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So, und jetzt mal meine provokative These: wenn  du dir nicht vorstellen kannst, dass man FB so nutzt - dann liegt das  Problem vermutlich eher auf deiner Seite.


Ich habe beim besten Willen keine Ahnung von welchem Problem du sprichst. Ich habe ein Problem weil ich Facebook nicht brauche? Ich habe ein Problem weil ich, meiner Meinung nach, für meine Ansprüche bessere Alternativen nutze? Weil ich nicht erkennen kann wie toll Facebook doch eigentlich ist? Ich schätze das etwa 75% meines Freundeskreises nicht auf Facebook unterwegs sind, ist das vielleicht mein Problem?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen. Ich glaube diejenigen die hier so negativ über Facebook reden habe es noch nie richtig genutzt.


Ich nutze es nicht aber ich bekomme in der Firma oft genug mit was dort alles gepostet wird. Das es auch ernsthaft sein kann will ich nicht ausschließen aber etliches was dort kommt wäre im Forum schon öfters Spam oder OT.


----------



## DOcean (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die meisten dieser sozialen Netzwerke (manche gibt es mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr, zb. WkW) sind doch öffentliche Netzwerke. Wozu muß ich meine Kontaktpflege öffentlich vollziehen?



Mußt du auch auf FB nicht, klar FB "möchte" das du möglichst alles öffentlich machst, mußt du aber nicht...

Es gibt geschlossene Gruppen (nur Mitglieder sehen was da los ist)
Du kannst einstellen das deine Posts nur von deinen Freunden gelesen werden dürfen (oder die Freunde von Freunden noch dazu)
Und natürlich kannst du auch wie bei WhatsApp und Co ganz normale eine persönliche Nachricht schreiben oder eine Gruppenchat machen...


----------



## Leekz (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Foren sterben aus?

Ich glaube das betrifft eher Randgruppen. Sowas wie die von dir angesprochenen Anime Foren. 

PCGH oder ein anderes großes Xbox Forum bei dem ich schon länger aktiv bin, wachsen stetig.

Ich habe nicht mal mehr eine Xbox, schreibe trotzdem immer noch gerne dort mit.

Ich denke das Facebook niemals Foren ersetzen kann. Zumindest keine großen. Kleinere Foren für Clan oder Gilden sind dort besser organisiert weil es übersichtlicher ist. Aber wie will man ein Forum mit 1000enden Leuten dort managen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



DOcean schrieb:


> Mußt du auch auf FB nicht, klar FB "möchte" das du möglichst alles öffentlich machst, mußt du aber nicht...
> 
> Es gibt geschlossene Gruppen (nur Mitglieder sehen was da los ist)
> Du kannst einstellen das deine Posts nur von deinen Freunden gelesen werden dürfen (oder die Freunde von Freunden noch dazu)
> Und natürlich kannst du auch wie bei WhatsApp und Co ganz normale eine persönliche Nachricht schreiben oder eine Gruppenchat machen...


Genau! Bei Facebook hat man auch die Optionen das nicht öffentlich zu machen. Meine Freundesliste ist nicht einsehbar (auch nicht für Freunde), meine Beiträge sind nicht öffentlich und die Gruppen in denen ich bin die sind geschlossen. Man kann über Facebook per PN so kommunizieren das kein anderer mitbekommt mit wem man kommuniziert und erst recht nicht über was. Ok, in ein paar Gruppenchats bin ich auch noch, aber da ist ja so gewollt, dass man dann mit mehreren Personen kommuniziert.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Gute Schilderung und gute Argumente für soziale Netzwerke. Die Einstellung der Privatsphäre und deren Überwachung (ich traue niemand) ist mir schon zuviel Arbeit. Mir (uns) reichen, wie sehr vielen anderen auch, Telefon und E-mail, übern Teich auch mal Skype.

 Wenn ich, um eins von vielen Bsp.zu nennen, auf der Tagesschau, für die ich GEZ bezahlen muss, " für weitere Informationen" zu der Frazze verwiesen werde könnte ich


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Man kann über Facebook per PN so kommunizieren das kein anderer mitbekommt mit wem man kommuniziert und erst recht nicht über was.


Oh, hat Facebook das wieder aus den Richtlinien genommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Also ich kann so asozialen Foren wie das Fake- und Hatebook mal so gar nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Klassische Foren noch zeitgemäß ?*

Kein Facebook notwendig, um das eigene Dasein zu wertschätzen. 

Einem Konzern sämtliche Einblicke in Vorlieben, Ansichten und persönlichen  Erfahrungen zu geben, KANN meiner Meinung nach nur nach hinten losgehen. Dazu werden die gesammelten Daten zeitlich unbegrenzt gespeichert und weitergeteilt, mit dem der genug dafür zahlt. Sowas gab es schonmal, unter einem anderen Namen und ging mit der DDR unter. Ne lass mal...

Foren werden wichtiger als sie es bisher waren, meine Prognose @ Topic.


----------

